# New little dude :)



## Tom (5 Mar 2012)

Picked him up yesterday  18" Mountain Kingsnake, my first snake. Much more friendly than the Crestie is


----------



## somethingfishy (5 Mar 2012)

thats a great looking snake, are they easy to handle?


----------



## Tom (5 Mar 2012)

Yep, really easy to handle and keep. Keeps tying my hands in a knot though! And surprisingly strong for his size.


----------



## Ian Holdich (5 Mar 2012)

how big is he at the moment Tom??


----------



## Tom (5 Mar 2012)

Only 18", but I'd expect him to reach around 4'


----------



## Iain Sutherland (5 Mar 2012)

somethingfishy said:
			
		

> thats a great looking snake, are they easy to handle?


Mate, you dont need any more pets, bloody dr doolittle!!


I agree though Tom, nice looking snake.  How many do you keep?


----------



## Tom (5 Mar 2012)

Just the one snake, one Crestie and multi-millions of fish tanks! :s


----------



## somethingfishy (5 Mar 2012)

easerthegeezer said:
			
		

> somethingfishy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



what i need is a snake big enough to eat the dog


----------



## Piece-of-fish (8 Mar 2012)

Beauty Tom.
Isnt it poisonous?


----------



## Tom (8 Mar 2012)

Piece-of-fish said:
			
		

> Beauty Tom.
> Isnt it poisonous?



I hope not! Coral Snakes are a similar colour if that's what you're thinking? Nah, these Mountain Kingsnakes are pretty easy to look after


IMG_59072 by tommessengerhoto, on Flickr


----------



## Christie_ZXR (8 Mar 2012)

aww he's lurrvly   

I've always wanted a snake, but the o/h doesn't do snakes. They're diurnal aren't they? I did look at kingsnakes a while back because of that. Much as I like cornsnakes and the fact that they're usually a really gentle nature, I'd rather one that wasn't asleep all day. One day I'll persuade the o/h to let me have one!


----------



## Tom (8 Mar 2012)

Not actually sure if their dinural or not. I think they're crepuscular (morning and evening). He hasn't really ventured out unless I take him out, but he does go for a drink occasionally


----------



## Christie_ZXR (8 Mar 2012)

Ooh, I have learnt a new word! I'll try to remember that one. Cheers, that's worth knowing 
Either way, he's ever so pretty!


----------



## Tom (8 Mar 2012)

Hahaa - I just did the usual tour of fish and reptile shops around Ipswich. Like the look of Western Hognose snakes after having a little play with one... wallet beware......


----------



## Tom (20 Mar 2012)

Tom said:
			
		

> Hahaa - I just did the usual tour of fish and reptile shops around Ipswich. Like the look of Western Hognose snakes after having a little play with one... wallet beware......



Umm yeah I now have a Hognose....   


Some more of the Kingsnake after shedding recently


----------



## Radik (20 Mar 2012)

beautiful but I could not cuddle it so it is no go for me


----------



## sWozzAres (21 Mar 2012)

those eyes send shivers down my spine


----------

